
States Want to Force Online Retailers to Collect Billions in Sales Tax - Deinos
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-16/online-sales-taxes-face-high-court-test-as-states-seek-billions
======
ghaff
On the one hand, physical nexus rules seem like something of an anachronism.
On the other hand, implementing some streamlined and low-cost process whereby
small online realtors could comply with correctly pricing, collecting, and
remitting sales tax to all the jurisdictions in the US--which have different
rules for different items--seems like a nightmare.

------
sharemywin
kind of like brick and mortar retailers are "forced" to do?

